# Laphin Hyena Singing "This is Halloween!!" (Cover)



## Laphin (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey guys!  (Critiques are welcome here, I've only just started singing for the most part!) 

I thought I would share this for Holidays sake as Halloween is right around the corner.  I hope you enjoy this as much as I did creating it!  It was an absolute blast to put together!!
All of this was done by me, harmonizing myself, I go through a multitude of ranges and character voices.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11887590/


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 23, 2013)

Hey, not bad, spots.
I like these corny old halloween songs.


----------

